# system crashed while running emerge

## upengan78

Hello,

Just wondering if anything can be done in order to avoid it in future?

```
Mar  2 13:13:33 Robert kernel: [423434.379683] __ratelimit: 154 callbacks suppressed

Mar  2 13:13:33 Robert kernel: [423434.379687] VirtualBox invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201da, order=0, oom_adj=0

Mar  2 13:13:33 Robert kernel: [423434.379692] Pid: 30030, comm: VirtualBox Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo #2

Mar  2 13:13:33 Robert kernel: [423434.379695] Call Trace:

Mar  2 13:13:33 Robert kernel: [423434.379703]  [<ffffffff815378f0>] ? _spin_unlock+0x10/0x40

Mar  2 13:13:33 Robert kernel: [423434.379710]  [<ffffffff810bbbcf>] ? oom_kill_process+0xbf/0x290

Mar  2 13:13:33 Robert kernel: [423434.379714]  [<ffffffff810bc38e>] ? __out_of_memory+0x10e/0x180

Mar  2 13:13:33 Robert kernel: [423434.379719]  [<ffffffff810bc45e>] ? out_of_memory+0x5e/0xc0

Mar  2 13:13:33 Robert kernel: [423434.379724]  [<ffffffff810c0032>] ? __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x6f2/0x710

Mar  2 13:13:33 Robert kernel: [423434.379729]  [<ffffffff810b9500>] ? sync_page+0x0/0x60

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379732]  [<ffffffff810c1c17>] ? __do_page_cache_readahead+0x127/0x270

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379738]  [<ffffffff810671f0>] ? wake_bit_function+0x0/0x30

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379741]  [<ffffffff810c1d7c>] ? ra_submit+0x1c/0x30

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379745]  [<ffffffff810b9fb1>] ? filemap_fault+0x401/0x410

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379760]  [<ffffffff810d3117>] ? __do_fault+0x57/0x4e0

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379763]  [<ffffffff810d5789>] ? handle_mm_fault+0x1e9/0x890

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379766]  [<ffffffff8110524b>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x3eb/0x570

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379769]  [<ffffffff815375cf>] ? _spin_lock_irqsave+0x1f/0x50

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379773]  [<ffffffff8153a32f>] ? do_page_fault+0x14f/0x490

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379776]  [<ffffffff81537dbf>] ? page_fault+0x1f/0x30

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379778] Mem-Info:

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379780] DMA per-cpu:

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379782] CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379784] CPU    1: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379785] DMA32 per-cpu:

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379787] CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:  30

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379789] CPU    1: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 177

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379794] active_anon:240710 inactive_anon:80869 isolated_anon:0

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379795]  active_file:417 inactive_file:634 isolated_file:0

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379796]  unevictable:119342 dirty:4 writeback:102 unstable:0

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379796]  free:3432 slab_reclaimable:3844 slab_unreclaimable:6106

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379797]  mapped:38555 shmem:572 pagetables:7219 bounce:0

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379803] DMA free:8040kB min:40kB low:48kB high:60kB active_anon:3536kB inactive_anon:3600kB a

ctive_file:40kB inactive_file:212kB unevictable:224kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB present:15368kB mlocked:224kB dirty:0kB write

back:0kB mapped:24kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:144kB slab_unreclaimable:48kB kernel_stack:8kB pagetables:48kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB wr

iteback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:226 all_unreclaimable? no

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379808] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 2002 2002 2002

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379816] DMA32 free:5688kB min:5704kB low:7128kB high:8556kB active_anon:959304kB inactive_ano

n:319876kB active_file:1628kB inactive_file:2324kB unevictable:477144kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB present:2050296kB mlocked:4

77144kB dirty:16kB writeback:408kB mapped:154196kB shmem:2288kB slab_reclaimable:15232kB slab_unreclaimable:24376kB kernel_stack:2704kB p

agetables:28828kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:5596 all_unreclaimable? yes

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379821] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379825] DMA: 2*4kB 4*8kB 14*16kB 7*32kB 8*64kB 7*128kB 4*256kB 0*512kB 1*1024kB 2*2048kB 0*40

96kB = 8040kB

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379834] DMA32: 550*4kB 76*8kB 8*16kB 6*32kB 6*64kB 5*128kB 2*256kB 2*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 

0*4096kB = 5688kB

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379843] 12893 total pagecache pages

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379845] 11266 pages in swap cache

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379847] Swap cache stats: add 1412871, delete 1401605, find 426767/536435

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379849] Free swap  = 0kB

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.379850] Total swap = 987956kB

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.389322] 523775 pages RAM

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.389324] 55899 pages reserved

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.389326] 125097 pages shared

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.389327] 343464 pages non-shared

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.389331] Out of memory: kill process 13536 (soffice) score 195642 or a child

Mar  2 13:13:36 Robert kernel: [423434.389334] Killed process 13546 (soffice.bin)

Mar  2 13:15:30 Robert cron[27045]: (root) CMD (root  /root/report_load)

Mar  2 13:16:32 Robert sSMTP[27046]: Sent mail for root@Robert (221 2.3.0 Bye received. Goodbye.) uid=0 username=root outbytes=

501

Mar  2 13:20:40 Robert cron[27048]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Mar  2 13:29:22 Robert kernel: [424385.622715] fail2ban-server invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201da, order=0, oom_adj=0

Mar  2 13:29:22 Robert kernel: [424385.622720] Pid: 6065, comm: fail2ban-server Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo #2

Mar  2 13:29:22 Robert kernel: [424385.622722] Call Trace:

Mar  2 13:29:22 Robert kernel: [424385.622729]  [<ffffffff815378f0>] ? _spin_unlock+0x10/0x40

Mar  2 13:29:22 Robert kernel: [424385.622734]  [<ffffffff810bbbcf>] ? oom_kill_process+0xbf/0x290

Mar  2 13:29:22 Robert kernel: [424385.622738]  [<ffffffff810bc38e>] ? __out_of_memory+0x10e/0x180

Mar  2 13:29:22 Robert kernel: [424385.622741]  [<ffffffff810bc45e>] ? out_of_memory+0x5e/0xc0

Mar  2 13:29:22 Robert kernel: [424385.622745]  [<ffffffff810c0032>] ? __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x6f2/0x710

Mar  2 13:29:22 Robert kernel: [424385.622749]  [<ffffffff810b9500>] ? sync_page+0x0/0x60

Mar  2 13:29:22 Robert kernel: [424385.622752]  [<ffffffff810c1c17>] ? __do_page_cache_readahead+0x127/0x270

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622756]  [<ffffffff810671f0>] ? wake_bit_function+0x0/0x30

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622758]  [<ffffffff810c1d7c>] ? ra_submit+0x1c/0x30

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622761]  [<ffffffff810b9fb1>] ? filemap_fault+0x401/0x410

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622765]  [<ffffffff810d3117>] ? __do_fault+0x57/0x4e0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622768]  [<ffffffff810d5789>] ? handle_mm_fault+0x1e9/0x890

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622772]  [<ffffffff81070599>] ? ktime_get_ts+0x69/0xd0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622775]  [<ffffffff815375cf>] ? _spin_lock_irqsave+0x1f/0x50

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622778]  [<ffffffff8153a32f>] ? do_page_fault+0x14f/0x490

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622781]  [<ffffffff81537dbf>] ? page_fault+0x1f/0x30

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622784] Mem-Info:

Mar  2 13:29:31 Robert gnome-keyring-daemon[6982]: dbus failure unregistering from session: Connection is closed

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622785] DMA per-cpu:

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622787] CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622789] CPU    1: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622791] DMA32 per-cpu:

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622793] CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:  44

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622795] CPU    1: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 142

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622799] active_anon:241512 inactive_anon:81125 isolated_anon:384

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622800]  active_file:244 inactive_file:451 isolated_file:0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622801]  unevictable:119342 dirty:2 writeback:141 unstable:0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622802]  free:3423 slab_reclaimable:3560 slab_unreclaimable:6061

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622803]  mapped:38024 shmem:577 pagetables:6797 bounce:0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622809] DMA free:8048kB min:40kB low:48kB high:60kB active_anon:3444kB inactive_anon:3616kB a

ctive_file:8kB inactive_file:132kB unevictable:224kB isolated(anon):128kB isolated(file):0kB present:15368kB mlocked:224kB dirty:0kB writ

eback:8kB mapped:20kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:96kB slab_unreclaimable:48kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:8kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB wri

teback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:64 all_unreclaimable? yes

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622814] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 2002 2002 2002

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622822] DMA32 free:5644kB min:5704kB low:7128kB high:8556kB active_anon:962604kB inactive_ano

n:320884kB active_file:968kB inactive_file:1672kB unevictable:477144kB isolated(anon):1408kB isolated(file):0kB present:2050296kB mlocked

:477144kB dirty:8kB writeback:556kB mapped:152076kB shmem:2308kB slab_reclaimable:14144kB slab_unreclaimable:24196kB kernel_stack:2528kB 

pagetables:27180kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:9339 all_unreclaimable? yes

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622827] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622830] DMA: 3*4kB 5*8kB 10*16kB 7*32kB 7*64kB 8*128kB 4*256kB 2*512kB 2*1024kB 1*2048kB 0*40

96kB = 8052kB

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622839] DMA32: 697*4kB 1*8kB 2*16kB 8*32kB 6*64kB 5*128kB 2*256kB 2*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0

*4096kB = 5644kB

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622849] 7183 total pagecache pages

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622850] 5872 pages in swap cache

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622852] Swap cache stats: add 1504533, delete 1498661, find 430018/548845

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622854] Free swap  = 0kB

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.622856] Total swap = 987956kB

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.632252] 523775 pages RAM

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.632254] 55899 pages reserved

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.632255] 122804 pages shared

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.632257] 343704 pages non-shared

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.632260] Out of memory: kill process 6969 (gnome-session) score 37609 or a child

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.632263] Killed process 6991 (metacity)

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711205] apache2 invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201da, order=0, oom_adj=0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711210] Pid: 5737, comm: apache2 Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo #2

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711213] Call Trace:

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711221]  [<ffffffff815378f0>] ? _spin_unlock+0x10/0x40

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711227]  [<ffffffff810bbbcf>] ? oom_kill_process+0xbf/0x290

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711232]  [<ffffffff810bc38e>] ? __out_of_memory+0x10e/0x180

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711247]  [<ffffffff810bc45e>] ? out_of_memory+0x5e/0xc0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711251]  [<ffffffff810c0032>] ? __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x6f2/0x710

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711254]  [<ffffffff810b9500>] ? sync_page+0x0/0x60

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711257]  [<ffffffff810c1c17>] ? __do_page_cache_readahead+0x127/0x270

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711261]  [<ffffffff810671f0>] ? wake_bit_function+0x0/0x30

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711264]  [<ffffffff810c1d7c>] ? ra_submit+0x1c/0x30

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711267]  [<ffffffff810b9f42>] ? filemap_fault+0x392/0x410

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711271]  [<ffffffff810d3117>] ? __do_fault+0x57/0x4e0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711274]  [<ffffffff810d5789>] ? handle_mm_fault+0x1e9/0x890

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711278]  [<ffffffff81070599>] ? ktime_get_ts+0x69/0xd0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711281]  [<ffffffff81105ec1>] ? poll_select_copy_remaining+0x101/0x150

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711284]  [<ffffffff815375cf>] ? _spin_lock_irqsave+0x1f/0x50

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711288]  [<ffffffff8153a32f>] ? do_page_fault+0x14f/0x490

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711291]  [<ffffffff81537dbf>] ? page_fault+0x1f/0x30

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711293] Mem-Info:

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711295] DMA per-cpu:

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711297] CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711299] CPU    1: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711300] DMA32 per-cpu:

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711302] CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:  18

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711304] CPU    1: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 126

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711308] active_anon:241169 inactive_anon:80982 isolated_anon:448

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711309]  active_file:256 inactive_file:603 isolated_file:0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711310]  unevictable:119342 dirty:2 writeback:179 unstable:0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711311]  free:3769 slab_reclaimable:3556 slab_unreclaimable:6056

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711312]  mapped:38056 shmem:576 pagetables:6711 bounce:0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711318] DMA free:8052kB min:40kB low:48kB high:60kB active_anon:3436kB inactive_anon:3620kB active_fi

le:16kB inactive_file:160kB unevictable:224kB isolated(anon):128kB isolated(file):0kB present:15368kB mlocked:224kB dirty:0kB writeback:8kB mappe

d:12kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:96kB slab_unreclaimable:48kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:8kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_sc

anned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711323] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 2002 2002 2002

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711331] DMA32 free:7024kB min:5704kB low:7128kB high:8556kB active_anon:961240kB inactive_anon:320308

kB active_file:1008kB inactive_file:2252kB unevictable:477144kB isolated(anon):1664kB isolated(file):0kB present:2050296kB mlocked:477144kB dirty

:8kB writeback:708kB mapped:152212kB shmem:2304kB slab_reclaimable:14128kB slab_unreclaimable:24176kB kernel_stack:2528kB pagetables:26836kB unst

able:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:64 all_unreclaimable? no

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711336] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711339] DMA: 3*4kB 5*8kB 10*16kB 7*32kB 7*64kB 8*128kB 4*256kB 2*512kB 2*1024kB 1*2048kB 0*4096kB = 8

052kB

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711349] DMA32: 980*4kB 24*8kB 6*16kB 8*32kB 6*64kB 5*128kB 2*256kB 2*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB

 = 7024kB

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711358] 7376 total pagecache pages

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711359] 5903 pages in swap cache

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711361] Swap cache stats: add 1504578, delete 1498675, find 430018/548845

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711363] Free swap  = 2336kB

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.711365] Total swap = 987956kB

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.720894] 523775 pages RAM

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.720896] 55899 pages reserved

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.720897] 122886 pages shared

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.720899] 343288 pages non-shared

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.720902] Out of memory: kill process 6952 (xinit) score 35973 or a child

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.720904] Killed process 6953 (X)

Mar  2 13:29:41 Robert kernel: [424385.826326] [drm] Num pipes: 1

Mar  2 13:30:00 Robert su[7137]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar  2 13:30:03 Robert cron[27070]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Mar  2 13:30:03 Robert cron[27071]: (root) CMD (root  /root/report_load)

Mar  2 13:30:09 Robert sSMTP[27074]: Sent mail for root@Robert (221 2.3.0 Bye received. Goodbye.) uid=0 username=root outbytes=501

Mar  2 13:30:22 Robert su[29919]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar  2 13:30:29 Robert su[2597]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar  2 13:40:01 Robert cron[27087]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Mar  2 13:45:01 Robert cron[27099]: (root) CMD (root  /root/report_load)

Mar  2 13:45:02 Robert sSMTP[27100]: Sent mail for root@Robert (221 2.3.0 Bye received. Goodbye.) uid=0 username=root outbytes=501

Mar  2 13:48:19 Robert sshd[27103]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 1.2.3.4 port 37041 ssh2

Mar  2 13:48:19 Robert sshd[27103]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Mar  2 13:48:21 Robert sSMTP[27124]: Sent mail for root@Robert (221 2.3.0 Bye received. Goodbye.) uid=0 username=root outbytes=280

Mar  2 13:50:01 Robert cron[27134]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Mar  2 13:52:03 Robert shutdown[27156]: shutting down for system reboot

Mar  2 13:52:04 Robert init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Mar  2 13:52:08 Robert rpc.statd[23789]: Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting.

Mar  2 13:52:08 Robert xinetd[6803]: Exiting...

Mar  2 13:52:17 Robert nmbd[13159]: [2010/03/02 13:52:16, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(58)

Mar  2 13:52:17 Robert nmbd[13159]:   Got SIGTERM: going down...

Mar  2 13:52:24 Robert sSMTP[28361]: Sent mail for root@Robert (221 2.3.0 Bye received. Goodbye.) uid=0 username=root outbytes=362

Mar  2 13:52:26 Robert avahi-daemon[5938]: Got SIGTERM, quitting.

Mar  2 13:52:26 Robert avahi-daemon[5938]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface br0.IPv4 with address 1.2.3.4.

Mar  2 13:52:27 Robert kernel: [425771.939560] type=1305 audit(1267559547.000:3): audit_pid=0 old=5804 auid=4294967295 ses=4294967295 res=1

Mar  2 13:52:26 Robert auditd[5804]: The audit daemon is exiting.

Mar  2 13:52:33 Robert sshd[5673]: Received signal 15; terminating.

Mar  2 13:52:34 Robert dhcpcd[5524]: br0: received SIGTERM, stopping

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.300036] br0: port 3(vbox1) entering disabled state

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.300049] br0: port 2(vbox0) entering disabled state

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.300054] br0: port 1(eth0) entering disabled state

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.307796] device eth0 left promiscuous mode

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.307804] type=1700 audit(1267559555.368:4): dev=eth0 prom=0 old_prom=256 auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 s

es=4294967295

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.307823] br0: port 1(eth0) entering disabled state

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.307853] type=1300 audit(1267559555.368:4): arch=c000003e syscall=16 success=yes exit=0 a0=3 a1=89a3 a

2=7fffa488bd20 a3=7fffa488ba80 items=0 ppid=28794 pid=29178 auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 euid=0 suid=0 fsuid=0 egid=0 sgid=0 fsgid=0 tty=(none) se

s=4294967295 comm="brctl" exe="/sbin/brctl" key=(null)

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.310412] device vbox0 left promiscuous mode

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.310420] type=1700 audit(1267559555.371:5): dev=vbox0 prom=0 old_prom=256 auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 

ses=4294967295

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.310424] br0: port 2(vbox0) entering disabled state

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.310454] type=1300 audit(1267559555.371:5): arch=c000003e syscall=16 success=yes exit=0 a0=3 a1=89a3 a

2=7fffeddb3930 a3=7fffeddb3690 items=0 ppid=28794 pid=29180 auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 euid=0 suid=0 fsuid=0 egid=0 sgid=0 fsgid=0 tty=(none) se

s=4294967295 comm="brctl" exe="/sbin/brctl" key=(null)

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.312962] device vbox1 left promiscuous mode

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.312970] type=1700 audit(1267559555.373:6): dev=vbox1 prom=0 old_prom=256 auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 

ses=4294967295

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.312974] br0: port 3(vbox1) entering disabled state

Mar  2 13:52:35 Robert kernel: [425780.313168] type=1300 audit(1267559555.373:6): arch=c000003e syscall=16 success=yes exit=0 a0=3 a1=89a3 a

2=7fff4c28aac0 a3=7fff4c28a820 items=0 ppid=28794 pid=29182 auid=4294967295 uid=0 gid=0 euid=0 suid=0 fsuid=0 egid=0 sgid=0 fsgid=0 tty=(none) se

s=4294967295 comm="brctl" exe="/sbin/brctl" key=(null)

Mar  2 13:52:37 Robert kernel: [425782.055403] tg3 0000:03:00.0: PME# enabled

Mar  2 13:52:37 Robert syslog-ng[3568]: Termination requested via signal, terminating;

Mar  2 13:52:37 Robert syslog-ng[3568]: syslog-ng shutting down; version='3.0.4'
```

Recently I had upgraded to 2.6.32 - kernel.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6400_@_2.13GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 02 Mar 2010 14:45:04 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       3.4.6-r2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.binarycompass.org http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/  http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/nfs1/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 aspell berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri gdbm gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv jpeg ldap mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

free -k

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       2052616    1894552     158064          0     148600     832332

-/+ buffers/cache:     913620    1138996

Swap:       987956      12576     975380

```

If you need any other information , please let me know.

thank you!Last edited by upengan78 on Tue Mar 02, 2010 9:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## upengan78

This is what I was running when many of system's processes got killed

emerge -av boost

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-boost-0.3  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r2 [1.35.0-r1] USE="python -examples" 22,868 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5  USE="eselect python -doc -expat -icu -mpi -test -tools" 6 kB
```

----------

## Rexilion

I think you have placed

/var/tmp/portage

on tmpfs. That fills up memory. Once the memory starts filling, it will be written to swap but once swap is full, OOM is used   :Wink: 

If you are not sure, can you show me the output of

```
mount
```

?

----------

## bbj

Just out of memory.  :Smile: 

----------

## upengan78

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> I think you have placed
> 
> /var/tmp/portage
> 
> on tmpfs. That fills up memory. Once the memory starts filling, it will be written to swap but once swap is full, OOM is used  
> ...

 

```

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/nfs1/var/tmp/portage"
```

mount

```
/dev/sda8 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

/dev/sda10 on /nfs type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda11 on /nfs1 type ext4 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda5 on /mnt/D type vfat (rw,noatime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
```

----------

## upengan78

 *bbj wrote:*   

> Just out of memory. 

 

Okay. Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Muso

Yeah, this happened to me back in 2004 or so when I was emerging OOo.   Swap wasn't mounted so I was running out of memory, which led to system crash.

----------

## upengan78

 *Chopinzee wrote:*   

> Yeah, this happened to me back in 2004 or so when I was emerging OOo.   Swap wasn't mounted so I was running out of memory, which led to system crash.

 

Okay, actually I had a feeling that I configured some unnecessary option in kernel which is cause things to go out of memory but looks like Boost is also something which requires CPU intensive compiling..

----------

